# Collet set



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

The regular guy is only running auctions right now and I don't feel like waiting to see if I would win a set. How does this look?


http://cgi.ebay.com/New-19-PC-S-ER3...ork_Holding&hash=item2556cab2cb#ht_1932wt_967


----------



## DCBluesman (May 28, 2010)

$49 for shipping?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

Still the total price is right in the ballpark with the other one.

He's doing $60+12.50 in auction and normally $75+12.50 in buy it now. This one is $88.90 total.


----------



## skywizzard (May 28, 2010)

Looks ok to me.  I'm in the market too.  What chuck do you have?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

skywizzard said:


> Looks ok to me.  I'm in the market too.  What chuck do you have?



I got the Beall sitting in my shop already..... looks mighty lonely all by himself.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 28, 2010)

Guess I don't understand the $49 shipping, but it is a way to make things appear cheaper than they are.  Still a reasonable price for that many.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 28, 2010)

The seller will pay less fees wouldn't he for a less costly sale price? Mike, these are metric does that matter? I guess that I used the buy it now when I got mine two years ago.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 28, 2010)

Did you see this auction by 800 Watt?  http://cgi.ebay.com/18-PC-PRECISION...m&pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item5192edc82b                               It is only $59.00 and $15.50 shipping?


----------



## skywizzard (May 28, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> The seller will pay less fees wouldn't he for a less costly sale price? Mike, these are metric does that matter? I guess that I used the buy it now when I got mine two years ago.


 
Yeah, thats exactly the reason for the low price, high shipping.  Ebay cut down on sales like $1 for the item and $20 shipping for a $15 item.  I guess this one flies under their screening....


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> Did you see this auction by 800 Watt?  http://cgi.ebay.com/18-PC-PRECISION...m&pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item5192edc82b                               It is only $59.00 and $15.50 shipping?



yeah, but I have to wait 6 days to see if I get it. I even emailed him if he could put a set up on buy it now, but no reply.

The metrics give you a nice overlap in the sizes, not sure if the ASE's do as well.


----------



## jskeen (May 28, 2010)

My read is that regardless of his location saying USA, it's coming direct from china.  I personally consider that deceptive and do not patronize anybody that does it, but that's just me.  If you go into his reviews and guides you will see that he is ranked on the HongKong listings, but that's the only place you see his real location.  

Personally, I would put in a bid for 800watt's and give it 14 hours.  Still get to you quicker and cheaper.  I understand that the metric set does not have any holes int he diameter coverages, while there are a couple even in the largest imperial sets, but I have not sat down and done the math to verify.


----------



## jskeen (May 28, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> yeah, but I have to wait 6 days to see if I get it. I even emailed him if he could put a set up on buy it now, but no reply.
> 
> The metrics give you a nice overlap in the sizes, not sure if the ASE's do as well.



That auction shows 14 hours left, as of 11am cst friday.  But don't be suprised that you didn't get a reply from 800 watt.  He's sorta known for that.  Good quality, quick shipping, but lousy communication.  You get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

okay, you convinced me.

I bid on the ASE one. We'll see.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

jskeen said:


> That auction shows 14 hours left, as of 11am cst friday.  But don't be suprised that you didn't get a reply from 800 watt.  He's sorta known for that.  Good quality, quick shipping, but lousy communication.  You get what you pay for I guess.



yeah, it was 6 days on the metric sets.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 28, 2010)

Mike the auction that I posted only has 14 hours left on it.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 28, 2010)

Mike, As usual, I think a  little different than everyone else! 

Two years ago I bought the fractional set of collets from 800-watt and if I had it to do over again I would NOT buy a complete set. Instead I would buy individual collets.

I have probably used my collets as much as many and more than most members here and I have NEVER chucked up at least 2/3's of the collets I have, and probably never will!

There are probably 3 or 4 collets I use a lot and one or two I use now and then including a couple metric sizes above 3/4" which is the largest you are going to find in a set.

If I had it to do over again I would visit their ebay site and order individual collets http://cgi.ebay.com/ER-32-HI-PRECIS...m&pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4836b371d4

They have good prices on the collets and offer free shipping! They also have a website: http://www.discount-tools.com/ER32-collets.cfm

I have ordered a lot of tools from them and their service is good.

Just something to think about.


----------



## danroggensee (May 28, 2010)

mike that auction ends in 11 hours not 6 days.

dan


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 28, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Mike, As usual, I think a little different than everyone else!
> 
> Two years ago I bought the fractional set of collets from 800-watt and if I had it to do over again I would NOT buy a complete set. Instead I would buy individual collets.
> 
> ...


And I'm the opposite. I use some more than others, but I have used every one in the 18 piece set at least once and even got a few additional metric sizes and one extra large 25/32 for those rods that are just over 3/4".  I started with a small 5 piece Beall set and can't tell you how many times it was either too small or too big.  I never regretted having too many, but many times did so for too few.


----------



## carsonbm (May 28, 2010)

I am new to turning, what are the collates used for?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

Collets are used to hold a round work piece that you will be turning. They fit inside a Collet Chuck which tightens them on the full diameter of the work piece and doesn't mar the piece like a scroll chuck which only has three or four jaws and grips only in a couple spots around the work piece.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

danroggensee said:


> mike that auction ends in 11 hours not 6 days.
> 
> dan



And I'm the only bidder.

This is an ASE set, I wanted the Metric set which he has two of both ending in 6 days or there abouts.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 28, 2010)

Never thought I'd do this but I have to agree with Georgie. I have the basic set of collets and if I have needed something I don't have I have been able to make a wood collet to fit into one of the ones I have. Works great.


----------



## jocat54 (May 28, 2010)

It's just the principal of it(for me) on the high dollar shipping--just won't do it


----------



## seamus7227 (May 28, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> The regular guy is only running auctions right now and I don't feel like waiting to see if I would win a set. How does this look?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-19-PC-S-ER3...ork_Holding&hash=item2556cab2cb#ht_1932wt_967




I bought mine from (800watt) but I had to bid on mine, won the bid at $52.00 and the s + h was only $12.00= $64.00

However, mine are 1/8"-3/4", I debated on buying the metric set until I discussed it with my good buddy of all wisdom and knowledge:biggrin: Don Ward, and decided that the standard set would work better for me. I was glad that my patience paid off for once, cuz some of those sets go for around 100.

Just my .02


----------



## sefali (May 28, 2010)

A few things to consider about the $49 shipping.

1) He's openly scamming Ebay. $35 + of that is part of the price of the collets, but charging it as shipping avoids final value fees. I can't see giving my money to a business that is so openly dishonest.

2) Check out their return policy. Like the majority of ebay sellers, in case of returns, buyer is responsible for all shipping. That means you will be stuck with this set, even if it's defective, cheap quality, damaged, whatever. I say this because, if you return it, you will pay $10 or so for return shipping, and you will eat that original $49 shipping charge. You'd be out about $60, and still wouldn't have any collets.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 29, 2010)

Looks like 800watt has already shipped them according to ebay. So I should have this part up and running soon, assuming I can get in the shop.


----------



## loubarchey (Jun 4, 2010)

Can you tell me the size or model to buy to fit and expand the psi collet set??

T%hanks
lou


----------



## Parson (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I've got the whopping shipping price thing figured out. They don't do this to make the auction prices or buy it now prices look cheap. They do it because eBay charges a final value on items sold... so the seller wiggles out of some of this buy selling cheaper and getting the rest of the money with a massive handling charge which fee-free.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 4, 2010)

loubarchey said:


> Can you tell me the size or model to buy to fit and expand the psi collet set??
> 
> T%hanks
> lou



The PSI collet set uses industry standard ER-32 collets.  they are widely available individually, and in sets online.  You might try a machine shop supply or some such in your area as well.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 4, 2010)

It also may be that the collets are not in the U.S. to start with. they may be bieng shipped in from China. I find the metrics cover the ranges bettter than the ASE collets although I have both.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, my ASE set has arrived and I'm hoping to get to use it a bit this weekend.


----------

